# Exhaust cutout need help



## Shep513 (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm thinking of installing an exhaust cutout, but looking at the system there seems there is no room between the cat and resonator. Would it be useless to place it after the resonator? Was thinking of just cutting out the resonator maybe? Appreciate advice, thanks.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Cutouts are typically put in between the engine and the cat to allow unrestricted flow typically for race purposes putting it back after the resonator is still seeing most of the exhaust systems restriction. I know most of the 1st gen have 2 cats. on at the turbo and one approximately under the passenger seat.. followed by the resonator and finally the muffler at the very rear of the car


----------



## Shep513 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hmm... most youtube vids show the install being right about where the resonator is but don't show the resonator. I'm just looking to give mine a bit a grumble, but with the electric cutout to close it when i want to be quiet.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

If your just doing it for the noise then yeah I guess putting it behind the resonator would work thats still almost to the back of the car.. this is the closest picture I could find at the moment. now mine has a longer resonator maybe its what they did for the year i dont know but mine extended almost the full length of that straight section


----------



## Shep513 (Jul 15, 2021)

This is pretty much what mine looks like


----------



## Shep513 (Jul 15, 2021)

Thinking this is only spot i could put it


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Except the fuel tank is right there as well .. opt for a different reonator maybe or put between the cat and the resontor or another option still near the pipe inlet to the muffer ?


----------



## Sieberg20 (May 3, 2020)

I just did this to mine last weekend. There is almost no difference if you cut in that spot. Cut it on the straight section right before the second cat. It’s loud enough for you to hear it, but it won’t disturb the neighbors. Obviously make sure your not to close to the o2 sensors.


----------



## Shep513 (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Sieberg20 (May 3, 2020)

Yes. I have turbo sounds at a stand still when I rev it. And it’s quiet enough to where the cops won’t blink an eye. There is a heat shield all the way around the tunnel there too so you don’t have to worry about melting anything. I pointed mine towards the driver side


----------

